# Anything helps.



## That_Vdub_Dude (Nov 8, 2018)

Just bought a manual 99 Jetta 2.0 my "first car" (that I actually liked and wanted to mod) everything on it is stock.. but I want it to be a little more loud don't know exactly the right way about this. Anything helps


----------



## Ryan... (Nov 9, 2018)

That_Vdub_Dude said:


> Just bought a manual 99 Jetta 2.0 my "first car" (that I actually liked and wanted to mod) everything on it is stock.. but I want it to be a little more loud don't know exactly the right way about this. Anything helps


Everyone has different tastes when it comes to exhaust preferences, I've always found it best to simply go to Youtube (or Google) and type in "Jetta 2.0 exhaust" and start browsing clips to see what sounds best. 

For me, on almost every vehicle I've ever owned, getting rid of resonators before the mufflers has always been my go-to exhaust mod if there are resonators attached. I cannot stand highway drone, so I tend to want some type of muffler in place.


I would also say that a nice intake often provides better "noise" than an exhaust. Induction noise is going to be less intrusive when driving around normally, but should sound great under heavy acceleration, which is when you want the noise.


Good luck!


----------

